
Yes, Big Brother is watching you. But for a good reason - primelens
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/politics/10107489/Yes-Big-Brother-is-watching-you.-But-for-a-good-reason.html
======
primelens
To be read alongside the Wall Street Journal's _Thank you for data-mining_ \-
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142412788732429910457852...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324299104578529373994191586.html?mod=rss_opinion_main)

~~~
mtgx
And 1984.

